# Assume fungus and move on



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So, 80% of the time my grass looks good, but every time I mow, it is a lighter green/yellowish ok looking grass. It still looks better than 95% of the lawns around me.

Problem is I want it looking better, I I started investigating. It would seem I have some sort of fungus and all that is needed is a fungicide and a beer.

I have a bag of tstorm at home from the spring time. I assume to just throw it down and wait. Nothing else should be needed, right?

I mainly just want to know if the tstorm is cool (since I have it at home) and if I should be doing something else as well.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@kolbasz that definitely appears to be fungal - probably brown patch. That being said, posting it in the cool season area would probably get you a more certain diagnosis. Once you know what it is, then the label will tell you if the product is going to be of any use.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

t storm is thiophanate methyl. It is pretty broad spectrum. It is labelled to be applied at 3lb/M. Do it now and again in 2 weeks. Check out this thread for fungicides and this thread for ID help.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> t storm is thiophanate methyl. It is pretty broad spectrum. It is labelled to be applied at 3lb/M. Do it now and again in 2 weeks. Check out this thread for fungicides and this thread for ID help.


Yeah, brown patch looks about right, just not as dramatic as some of the photos. My lawn hides it well I guess.

It is interesting that I am only seeing it in the front. My back which is usually worse (not fungal just overall it struggles) looks ways greener and healthier.

With that said, I will put down 3#/M as suggested. It is a 50# bag, so on 6k front yard, I can get almost 4 apps, not bad. I will do the 2 suggested and then put it away while I rotate something else in.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@kolbasz what is your HOC? You could lower a bit to get some more airflow in those lower parts of the grtass.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @kolbasz what is your HOC? You could lower a bit to get some more airflow in those lower parts of the grtass.


2.5"


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Should be low enough for airflow. Hope the fungicide clears it up for you.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Should be low enough for airflow. Hope the fungicide clears it up for you.


yeah, who knows what is happening. A part of me tells me I had this issue in the past, but I did not pay close enough attention to resolve it. Each year I have been trying to step up my game and that means this year, getting down there and looking when things do not look right.

when it is growing, everything looks good, mow, it looks ok, but just a tinge of yellowing from the fungus and it is not as green any more.

I am at 1 week of first fungicide app, got a good rain yesterday, so I hope I start seeing it improve. My assumption is it will just green up more as the yellow from the fungus is eliminated. Time will tell.


----------

